# 9.9 HP on TRACKER GRIZZLY 1754 MVX SC



## bigfruits (May 30, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking to purchase a 1754 MVX SC with a 9.9hp Mercury EL to fish HP restricted lakes in my area. 

I know that a 9.9hp engine is better suited for smaller boats but I like the front and rear deck space on the 1754.

Does anyone have a rough estimate as to how fast this boat will go with 1 or 2 passengers? Would you recommend a different boat? A bigger engine is not an option unfortunately.

Thanks in advance,
-Z


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2017)

I would guess that you would be in the ballpark of 6-10 mph depending on load. It's just too much boat for that motor.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 30, 2017)

Could always get an older 15 with 9.9 decals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfruits (May 30, 2017)

haha. looked into that. I hear they are checking serial numbers in my parts!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 30, 2017)

Do the 15hp carb upgrade on the 9.9.


----------



## bigfruits (May 30, 2017)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Do the 15hp carb upgrade on the 9.9.



i was looking into that. excuse my ignorance but will a Mecury 15hp carb fit or do i need to buy a specific carb? Thanks!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (May 31, 2017)

No restricted lakes in my area so I don't know, but how big could a hp restricted lake be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbt (May 31, 2017)

Two of the restricted reservoirs around here are pretty stretched out from end to end - one is 740 and the other is 845 acres. That's why I wasn't satisfied with a heavy 1648 that would only go 5 mph - you'd get there eventually plodding along, but there was no outrunning a big thunderstorm. Changing the prop doubled the speed.

www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=43098


----------



## chuck99z28 (Jun 1, 2017)

I have the 1648 sc model with a Mercury pro kicker 9.9 and top speed is 6.8 mph by gps.

The lake is a block from my house and limited to 9.9.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jun 1, 2017)

Are you set on a boat that big and a welded one like the Grizzly? A riveted 1648 or 1448 would be very stable and much lighter and would perform pretty well with two adults and gear and a 9.9 or 15hp motor. Would be reasonable to expect 15-20 mph with that setup. It would also cost a lot less I would imagine.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jun 1, 2017)

bigfruits said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > Do the 15hp carb upgrade on the 9.9.
> ...



Carb swaps vary greatly by manufacturer and year. Some models its as simple as a carb swap while others it requires a few more components. And with a lot of modern engines, the 9.9 and 15 hps don't share the same powerhead like the older models so a carb swap is not even an option.


----------



## johnbt (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking at the Mercury FourStroke site:

The 15 hp is 21.4 cubic inches. 
The 9.9 hp is 12.8 cubic inches.

No wonder the 15 has more get up and go.

John


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't suppose the rules state how many 9.9 motors you can run? Might be better to ask for forgiveness than permission. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbt (Jun 2, 2017)

"3 motors on a 14 foot lund" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJPCOxXB7fI

"me tryin out the new motors at outpost fishin trip in northwestern territories, three 9.9 two stroke outboards on a 14 foot lund. 3 people in the boat. DRUNKIN FOOLS"


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 2, 2017)

Merc makes a big foot 9.9 with a deeper gear reduction and bigger props. I would think if this is what your getting you could push it along if you matched prop with RPM. That's the exact application that motor was designed for. Fwiw that combo basically reduces prop slip. You will get a ton of prop slip with a regular motor and it will perform as stated earlier.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jun 2, 2017)

johnbt said:


> Looking at the Mercury FourStroke site:
> 
> The 15 hp is 21.4 cubic inches.
> The 9.9 hp is 12.8 cubic inches.
> ...



Sounds right. I bet the 15 and 20 hp for those share the same powerhead then.


----------



## johnbt (Jun 2, 2017)

Looking at the Mercury site again, the 15 uses larger diameter pistons - 2.40" vs 2.16" for the 9.9. (That's 4.52 sq.in. vs 3.66 sq.in.)

The 9.9 is: 

Bore and stroke	
2.16 x 1.73"


The 15 is:

Bore and stroke	
2.40 x 2.36" 


I don't know how much difference a carb change will make given the smaller pistons in the 9.9. John


----------

